# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Δεν υπάρχει ήχος στα windows 10 που είναι εγκατεστημένα στο MacBook Pro μου.

## strawb

Καλησπέρα.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στα windows 10 που έχω εγκατεστημένα στο macbook pro μου σε ξεχωριστό διαμέρισμα.
Ενώ πριν εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα, ο ήχος ενεργοποιούνταν με το πέρασμα του boot camp , αν και το εικονίδιο ήχου ήταν ενεργό, χωρίς να ακούγεται ο ήχος, πριν το πέρασμα του boot camp, τον τελευταίο καιρό μετά απο format και εγκατάσταση ξανά των windows 10 , το εικονίδιο του ήχου έχει ένα κόκκινο θαυμαστικό και όταν περνώ το boot camp ο ήχος δεν ενεργοποιείται.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο και να βρήκε την λύση;
Στα Mac os x ο ήχος δουλεύει μια χαρά!!!

----------


## Mind Deception

Καλησπέρα. 

Αυτό το πρόβλημα εμφανίζετε συνήθως όταν τα drivers είναι κατεστραμμένα.

Οι λύσεις είναι οι εξής:

1) Βεβαίωσε ότι έχεις εγκαταστήσει την τελευταία έκδοση του boot camp.

Πας εδώ:  http://www.apple.com/support/bootcamp/
Πάτα: Downloads.
Scrollαρε κάτω μέχρι να βρείς την τελευταία έκδοση του boot camp και πάτα download.
Ύστερα εγκατέστησε το software και κάνε reboot.

2) Εγκατέστησε την τελυταία έκδοση της κάρτας ήχου ( το ίδιο και για την έκδοση της Realtek ).

Εάν συνεχίσει το πρόβλημα τότε:

3) Κάνε repair τα boot camp drivers και στο τέλος κάνε μία επανεκκίνηση.

Καλή  επιτυχία  :Smile:

----------

